

A Random Story - Mithaldu
http://blogs.perl.org/users/buddy_burden/2011/12/a-random-story.html

======
jollyjerry
I've been out of the perl world for a few years, but seeing all those familiar
terms makes me feel a bit nostalgic. Also I just appreciate the article as an
example of open source working.

------
michaelcampbell
I only dabble in perl anymore and never used that module, but this article was
a good play-by-play on testing and debugging in general. Worth the few
minutes' read by any programmer.

